# Yamaha Ricky SnowThrower



## CcsCloset (Aug 26, 2018)

Please....I need approximate height and weight of Yamaha Ricky as I listed on eBay and


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Lenght: 57", width: 24", height: 42", dry weight 171 lbs (I'd say maybe 180 lbs with fluids).


----------



## CcsCloset (Aug 26, 2018)

🎣 thank you so much for the response I appreciate it ❤❤ took me a while as I’m not a techie to figure this out ⚙ Cynthia


----------

